# Frogs & Toads > Pacman Frogs >  Teeth!!!

## IvoryReptiles

I now have some good proof to show folks who claim the C. cranwelli have no teeth just the 2 little fangs on the bottom jaw.
Heh.......I show you........The Fangs aaaaannnndd.................TEETH!!!!

----------


## John Clare

He wants to eat me.

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

Yikes! Better your fingers than mine! Lol

----------


## BG

:Big Applause: This explains the stuck in mouth tongs and cant get them out. I was skeptical about the teeth. When i pull the tongs out . It feels like its rubbing on teeth. Nice work Jess. You need a good cam for that.

----------


## BG

:Fight me!: If they had the strength of the pixie.  They could do some damage. :AR15:

----------


## SkeletalFrog

Technically, most frogs have teeth, just only in the upper jaw and none in the lower jaw (with one exception having re-evolved lower jaw teeth in apparent defiance of Dollo's Law).  Toads have completely lost their teeth in both upper and lower jaws.

Interestingly, their teeth are unique.  Unlike most animals, where the tooth is a single, whole structure, in frogs the tip and base of each tooth are connected by a layer of fibrous connective tissue.  When most animals shed teeth, the whole tooth comes out, but frogs lose only the tips.  Only modern and extinct amphibians have teeth like this

----------


## Heather

That's very interesting. I found out the hard way while trying to measure my pac. They feel like a little serrated saw.

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> Technically, most frogs have teeth, just only in the upper jaw and none in the lower jaw (with one exception having re-evolved lower jaw teeth in apparent defiance of Dollo's Law).  Toads have completely lost their teeth in both upper and lower jaws.
> 
> Interestingly, their teeth are unique.  Unlike most animals, where the tooth is a single, whole structure, in frogs the tip and base of each tooth are connected by a layer of fibrous connective tissue.  When most animals shed teeth, the whole tooth comes out, but frogs lose only the tips.  Only modern and extinct amphibians have teeth like this


Very interesting. I knew their teeth differed from other animals, but I didn't know the specifics. Thank you for enlightening us!

----------


## IvoryReptiles

I have heard so many people say that the teeth were nothing more than myth......I used to say "Get bitten once and you will know better!" This subject is a female frog, adult. Her name is Godiva because when she emerged, she was all shades of brown and looked like some exotic lump of chocolate. I just had to get the pics to prove the existence of the teeth. I am lucky to still have all my fingers!!

----------


## Jcal

thanks for sharing. thats what i felt a few days ago!

----------


## Heather

I wonder how many of our friends here have experienced a little chomp from their pac's?

----------


## Guenhwyvar

I knew they had the teeth in front, but not about the ones in back...you make me scared of my frog. he's not too happy with me since I moved him...
Still pretty cool though^^

----------


## tikonides

that's sweet

----------


## IvoryReptiles

> I knew they had the teeth in front, but not about the ones in back...you make me scared of my frog. he's not too happy with me since I moved him...
> Still pretty cool though^^


No need to be more scared, just more respectful when handling the frog. We always, always, always approach our frogs from behind when going to handle them. It is less stressful to them as well......would you like giant hands coming at your face???
Although the teeth are small, they are razor sharp and can slice.....believe me, I KNOW!!

----------


## Heather

When I have to pick Tank up I cup my hand around his backside and then lift right behind his jaw. That way he can't scoot back and turn
 :Smile: . It works pretty good.

----------


## Heather

Is there a better way if you have to pick them up?

----------


## Eel Noob

Nice pictures, thanks for sharing.

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> Nice pictures, thanks for sharing.


I pick Grif up with both hands. I scoop Grif up from behind by sliding my hand under her beneath the substrate to where my fingers support all four legs then use the other hand to support the rest of the body from the sides. As long as you're gentle they shouldn't be stressed or get angry. This also depends on the Pacman though.

----------


## Heather

Yeah, Tank seems fine with it too. He never acts stressed. But of course, I think he pretty much just associates me with his feeder.

 I sure wouldn't want to get bit by him now that he's getting bigger. He chomps those crickets hard. When he catches them with them part way out of his mouth you can hear them crunch. Wouldn't want that to be a finger.

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> Yeah, Tank seems fine with it too. He never acts stressed. But of course, I think he pretty much just associates me with his feeder.
> 
>  I sure wouldn't want to get bit by him now that he's getting bigger. He chomps those crickets hard. When he catches them with them part way out of his mouth you can hear them crunch. Wouldn't want that to be a finger.


If Grif go ahold of me I know id be bleeding. Sometimes when she chomps her crickets she bites them in half or they get stuck on her teeth and I help pull it off with the forcepts Lol! Deffinetly don't want to get bit, but I know its coming eventually. Accidents happen. :Big Grin:  Grif doesn't mind much. She's used to me. I can do whatever I want in her tank even infront of her mouth.

----------


## Guenhwyvar

Jr has lunged at me before but he just squeaked and waddled backwards. He was fine after that. He never goes for me anymore; he only did when I first got him and had to put him in his new home. I'm sure he has a massive bite, so I'm hoping to avoid it. ><

----------

